# Jesse James 1/6 scale 54 Chevy question



## pjtnascar

Hello,

I'm brand new to the forum, and I have a question on this Jesse James 54 Ford. I have searched the web and I've seen some really cool custom paint jobs on these cars. I have one that my 3 year old is dying to play with, but it's not working. It'll go forward and reverse, and blast a motor sound for about 30 seconds, then goes dead. The hydraulics do not work, nor does the Jesse James "pay up sucker" recording. I opened it up, and there is a circuit board with two relays, the usual resistors, diodes, etc, and what appears to be a chip. I'm thinking the chip may be bad, and the car unrepairable. Has anyone had any experience finding the problem with these cars? It seems to be a common problem. If all else fails, I may try to convert this thing to regular R/C car, or else just make it a static model. The car was made by the Planet Toys company, which went out of business after getting sued for selling a toy that had asbestos powder in it. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## circuitfxr

I am no expert on the subject, but I have tinkered with several of the "toy class" RC's before getting into serious "hobby grade" stuff. In my experience, the control boards for these are usually very proprietary. Without excellent electronic troubleshooting skills or a schematic diagram of the board, it will be nearly impossible to find the problem. Most of the electronics in the toy class stuff is designed to be very inexpensive and disposable. Should you desire to get it working in original order, I would look for a used model that is being sold for parts. Something someone broke the body or the wheels, but the electronics are still good. Just like getting parts from a junkyard for a full size vehicle. Your idea of upgrading it to "hobby class" electrics is the best idea, but you will lose the sound effects. Toss a coin and decide for yourself. I hope this helps a little. Happy New Year.


----------

